# Word of the Day... Halitosis



## Aunt Marg

Halitosis: technical term for bad breath


----------



## Aunt Marg

My husband works with a lady who has the worst halitosis. 

In my husbands words, "_her breath is enough to make you wince_".


----------



## RubyK

If you notice that  co-workers, friends and even some family members constantly rub their noses or cover them when you talk, you might have _halitosis_.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Halitosis: technical term for bad breath


No need to get technical about it, just tell a person "Holy crap, dude, you need a tic-tac NOW. Take the whole box, seriously."


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband works with a lady who has the worst halitosis.
> 
> In my husbands words, "_her breath is enough to make you wince_".


I worked with this guy who's breath always smelled really strongly of onion. It smelled like an onion, not a little onion on some roast beef or something, this was powerful. One day I walked into the break room, and there he was, reading the paper and eating an onion. Just biting into that thing like it was a juicy apple.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> I worked with this guy who's breath always smelled really strongly of onion. It smelled like an onion, not a little onion on some roast beef or something, this was powerful. One day I walked into the break room, and there he was, reading the paper and eating an onion. Just biting into that thing like it was a juicy apple.


I seen that just once in my life and was in shock.

The strong and intense flavour (and burn), the after taste and as you say, and the associated bad breath.

Another that gets me is garlic sandwiches when someone is sick. I would suffer a severe tummy ache if I tried eating a garlic sandwich.

Apparently too much garlic at one sitting can even result in bleeding of the stomach, etc.


----------



## cdestroyer

I have a friend who eats whole garlic for some supposed health benefits, has done so for much of his life and doesnt seem to care how bad his breath is...


----------



## fmdog44

Halitosis comes from the gut.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fmdog44 said:


> Halitosis comes from the gut.


Or those who have tonsillitis and are exhibiting tonsil stones, also decaying teeth and poor oral hygiene.


----------

